# new camera = fotd



## deven.marie (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! I *FINALLY* got a new camera so i can start posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's what i did yesterday for work.

Face:
Smashbox photofinish primer
Concealor NC35
Hyper Real NC500
Lorac bronzer - bronze glow
X-rocks blush
Pearl sunshine beauty powder

Eyeballs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



UDPP
mulch on lid
ricepaper to highlight
showstopper in outer 1/3 of lid
parfait amour in crease
beauty marked in outer v
UD 24/7 eyeliner in zero
UD 24/7 eyeliner in lust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lower lash line
Ardell wispies

Lips: 
ULTA lipliner -tawny
California Dreamin'
NYX lipgloss -french kiss

please excuse the little eyebrow hairs that are out of place


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG i love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous!!


----------



## masad (Aug 12, 2008)

this is soo prettyyyyyyyyy!! 
u look beautiful


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 12, 2008)

very pretty look


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you look gorgeous...Beautiful skin!
Cali Dreamin' looks Great on you....I haven't tried mine yet...think I will soon after seeing your post!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

omg how gorgeous are you!?!?! you look stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the makeup is amazing too!


----------



## damsel (Aug 12, 2008)

gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## LRG (Aug 12, 2008)

love that combo of shadows!! i'm going to have to try that =)
you're gorgeous!


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh wow! This look is smokin' HOT! I so wish i could pull it off...


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 12, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!! I love this look!!!*~*


----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2008)

Ferosh!!!!! Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 12, 2008)

I love this look and you're gorgeous.


----------



## RaynelleM (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 12, 2008)

You're so pretty!


----------



## mrsabc (Aug 12, 2008)

Lovely. Your skin is beautiful. Your eyes awesome.


----------



## Briar (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow!  I don't normally like seeing lips that are lighter than one's skin tone but you wear this gorgeously!  You look amazing!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 12, 2008)

You look gorgeous


----------



## RobinG (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW, Stunning. Your so damn Beautiful!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 12, 2008)

Pretty Deven!!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 12, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## hooxxknew (Aug 12, 2008)

at first glance you looked like kim kardashian


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice combo!  You look hot!


----------



## smh28 (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the colors together!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 12, 2008)

aww, thanks everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooxxknew* 

 
_at first glance you looked like kim kardashian_

 
thank you! i take that as a compliment bc she is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG your gorgeous! I can't wait to give this look a go! Thanks


----------



## awomanofthelord (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like this look!!! Love the lip color


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 12, 2008)

This is freakin' hot!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 12, 2008)

wow that looks hot.. u are very beautiful


----------



## Pamcakes (Aug 12, 2008)

super sexy..luv it!


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 12, 2008)

this is amazing! you are beautiful


----------



## nikki (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2008)

i liike it!


----------



## Starbright211 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hubba Hubba!!! =)


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 12, 2008)

I love it . you look amazing could you please to a tut!!! I love it when you do a tut.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow this is so pretty!!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 12, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 12, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Tianik (Aug 12, 2008)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Aug 13, 2008)

super hot!


----------



## simplykat (Aug 13, 2008)

dang this look and you are gorgeous!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 13, 2008)

The three S's....Smokey, sexy, sultry.....Gurrlll, you're gorgeous!


----------



## vcanady (Aug 13, 2008)

wow you're gorgeous, i love your eyebrows!


----------



## OohJeannie (Aug 13, 2008)

Gorgeoussss! Awesome application


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Aug 13, 2008)

gorgeous look and i think YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOO PRETTTY!!!!!! i love you hair and your entire look...keep postin!!!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 13, 2008)

You are drop dead gorgeous & your make-up is flawless! And ^5 to another Black & Indian chick! I sent you a friend request on Myspace, hope you don't mind


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for all the positive feedback everyone


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 13, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 14, 2008)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 14, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2008)

awesome work! keep the fotd's coming!


----------



## devin (Aug 15, 2008)

this is hot!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 15, 2008)

wow...so pretty!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 15, 2008)

glamorous!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## xShoegal (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, beautiful and sexy look! Stunning! Love the combo


----------



## Nox (Aug 15, 2008)

A show stopper for sure!  That is beautifully done.


----------



## Natashaaa (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_OMG i love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gorgeous!!_

 
lovely combo...im starting loving purple..


----------



## ecberger (Mar 24, 2009)

♥


----------



## awilda429 (Mar 24, 2009)

You have a gorgeous face and your makeup is pure hotness!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

You look very exotic! love it.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 25, 2009)

cute! ive been thinking about buying french kiss


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 25, 2009)

old thread bumped...

anywho, what do you use on your brows? we have the same colored eyebrows and I can never find a shadow or brow powder [except carbon which is DARK!].


----------

